# Rubber Boots



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for what people have found to be a good pair of rubber boots. Do not need them insulated but need them to be comfortable for all day wear and walking. Sandles or low cut rubber shoes are not an option. 

Thank you,
Dave


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Muck Boots.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

2X Muck, warm and comfortable worn all day


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Muck all the way.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Muck always!!!!!!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

I have 2 pairs of Muck's. I have worn the new pair maybe three times because I figured I would wear out the old pair first.......I don't even know how old the old ones are, but over 7 -8 years anyway. Best boot of this type made


----------



## K.Bullock (May 15, 2008)

I was going to say I love my Lacrosse Alpha Burly's, I have had them approx 3 years. I am about to replace them though and after reading this I am considering checking out the mucks.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Muck Boots


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

Muck boots for sure. I wish I knew about them years ago.


----------



## B-Remi (Feb 2, 2010)

Muck Woody Sport!


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

The new Mucks with the insoles (ATB) are the bomb! Love my Mucks.


----------



## Jo Ann Reynolds (Jul 2, 2007)

Just bought a new pair of Muck boots yesterday. Got the Edgewater knee high for the better tread. Last pair lasted 6 years through training and hunting seasons.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

Mucks, but I hope they last, cause dang were they expensive.


----------



## golden dude (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought a pair of Xtra tuff boots(same thing you see the crab fishermen wearing) in Alaska in the late 80's. They are still working for me.

Steve


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

This has been enlightening for me. I always thought muck boots simply referred to the tall rubber boots you would use to clean out the stables, (I've had plenty of those!). But now I see it is a brand of boot/shoe. Do they have good cushioning and support? I have terrible feet and my cheap ($15) rubber boots have just about crippled me. I think I will google this one.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

2tall said:


> This has been enlightening for me. I always thought muck boots simply referred to the tall rubber boots you would use to clean out the stables, (I've had plenty of those!). But now I see it is a brand of boot/shoe. Do they have good cushioning and support? I have terrible feet and my cheap ($15) rubber boots have just about crippled me. I think I will google this one.


Carol,

In the same boat as you. (bad feet).

Bought my first pair of Mucks back in 2000. Wore the tread off of them and bought a new pair about 2 years ago.

Your feet will feel 100x better. 

Make sure you get a good fit though. I think the second pair I bought are slightly too large and they are cracked at the ball of my foot. They don't leak as they are neoprene but they appear to be slightly larger than the original pair.

WRL


----------



## wdsk (Dec 7, 2008)

Muck Wetland ..... and although they are supposed to be comfortable to 70 degrees they are mighty warm here in the south on a sunny spring day!! Worth every penny when its cold, wet, muddy and you have hard to fit feet like some of us!


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

no doubt mucks are what you want.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Y'all must be from places a lot cooler than Louisiana, 'cause Muck boots and the neoprene competitors they spawned suck here. I'm back in uninsulated LaCross Granges and wishing someone would put a decent air-bob type sole on an uninsulated knee boot. Would sell a kazillion of 'em in the South.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Rick Hall said:


> Y'all must be from places a lot cooler than Louisiana, 'cause Muck boots and the neoprene competitors they spawned suck here. I'm back in uninsulated LaCross Granges and wishing someone would put a decent air-bob type sole on an uninsulated knee boot. Would sell a kazillion of 'em in the South.


In the summer, I wear beat-up sneakers........I don't care if I get wet, just don't want to walk in the mud.

WRL


----------



## Chris Rosier (Dec 27, 2008)

Muck Woody Sport. No doubt


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

WRL said:


> In the summer, I wear beat-up sneakers........I don't care if I get wet, just don't want to walk in the mud.
> 
> WRL


You probably already know this, but Muck does make several types of slip on sneaker-like boot/shoes. At the very least they'll keep your feet dry in shallow puddles.


----------



## Bobcanoes (Jul 31, 2008)

Muck Boot Wetland! Nice boot, not too warm in the summer and I use them all winter long hunting Geese in fields.


----------



## Seaforth (Feb 5, 2008)

Hunter, wellingtons.


----------



## ducksndogs (May 5, 2009)

Muck boots are great but I love my Lacrosse Alpha Burly II's too. Pretty lightweight and very durable, not to mention you can usually find them on sale for a great price.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I just bought a pair of 15"- H Bogs. We'll see how they hold up. Neoprene tops, very light, very comfortable.


----------



## birdhunter66 (Jul 29, 2009)

Muck, muck, muck, muck. Try Lion Country Supply they have a nice light pair that I train in and do lots of walking in and I love them.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Muck. Get the sole type & height that is best for your conditions. the tall ones get a bit warm in the summer.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Man, I'm the odd one out in this topic.  I saved my pennies for a long, long time and bought a pair of the Le Chameau boots....lined with soft leather and zip up the side with a full gusset so are waterproof all the way. They are lightweight, very supportive, and I can (and do!) walk in them all day, even in summer (I just leave the zippers open...with the gusset they are still waterproof). There was definite sticker shock when I saw the price...but I live in these things, and they've held up great for the six years I've had 'em, plus they are kind to my feet.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

I have two pair of Cabelas rubber boots and I LOVE them both. I never owned a pair, bought the first pair (400 gram) for training spring of 2009 and now I'm hooked. I bought the second pair (2000 gram) for late season goose/duck hunting in PA. Both of them have a great bob style high traction sole, are completely waterproof (I've had the 400 gram pair in water more than out of water), and, cost quite a bit less than Muck.


----------



## Tim McGarry (Jun 22, 2010)

mcgoo656 said:


> I have two pair of Cabelas rubber boots and I LOVE them both. I never owned a pair, bought the first pair (400 gram) for training spring of 2009 and now I'm hooked. I bought the second pair (2000 gram) for late season goose/duck hunting in PA. Both of them have a great bob style high traction sole, are completely waterproof (I've had the 400 gram pair in water more than out of water), and, cost quite a bit less than Muck.


Oh yea, forgot to say, you can get them in just about any camo and amount of insulation (or no insulation) you want as well.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

My problem is that Muck's don't come in wide enough. I wear 12 4E's. Ugh, it's a pain finding footwear.


----------



## 2azlabs4me (Mar 24, 2009)

I've used the Cabelas brand 400g for quite a while and love them. Lots of insulation choices as well as camo patterns. Never tried anything other than the 400g, but I'm sure the others would be good also.


----------



## Hughes (Nov 30, 2009)

Muck Boots


----------



## 346ci (Jul 19, 2010)

Muck, awesome boots. I use mine for hunting, never had a problem.


----------



## sandyg (Feb 10, 2010)

Socks said:


> My problem is that Muck's don't come in wide enough. I wear 12 4E's. Ugh, it's a pain finding footwear.


I wear 12 4E as well and the only shoes I wear are New Balance.

Mucks will fit comfortably!! I have a pair of mid-height chore boots and a pair of camp shoes, both bought at TSC. Best rubber boots ever!


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Rick Hall said:


> Y'all must be from places a lot cooler than Louisiana, 'cause Muck boots and the neoprene competitors they spawned suck here. I'm back in uninsulated LaCross Granges and wishing someone would put a decent air-bob type sole on an uninsulated knee boot. Would sell a kazillion of 'em in the South.


Dang Rick,

I thought you Cajuns just went barefoot like us Fl Necks ! What the heck is gonna keep y'all up on top of the mud if yo webbed toes is all bound up in sompin.

And what the heck y'all gonna eat for lunch when you are out traipsin' in the swamps and you can't feel those mudbugs with yer toes?


----------



## Biff (Jan 13, 2009)

Muck Boots


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Muck Boots all the way. I pretty much live in them all summer. When and if they ever wear out, I'll get another pair, as they are the most comfortable boots i've had on my feet. Worth every single penny!!!


----------



## cmullin (Aug 1, 2010)

Love the Lacross but maybe I should give the Mucks a try


----------



## brwndg/yelladawg (Jul 17, 2008)

Not just jumpin' on the bandwagon, but MUCK boots rule. Even bought the GF a pair


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Muck boots, if you want low cost go to farm store, tractor supply, etc.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

I have xtra tuffs...maybe they are an Alaskan thing..I don't know ... 

Juli


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I tried on some muck's yesterday,, They are too tight on the calfs... I need a boot that has the gusset to provide extra leg room.. Do the cabelas have the gussets? Jim


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim Person said:


> I tried on some muck's yesterday,, They are too tight on the calfs... I need a boot that has the gusset to provide extra leg room.. Do the cabelas have the gussets? Jim


I know LaCross does have the gussets. But I cannot recommend them. Mine started leaking this past weekend-- badly. They are just over a year old. I do wear them alot when training and love how they feel (very comfortable). But the last 2 pairs I've had don't hold up.
I'm going to give the *Mucks* a try. *Any suggestions on what models*? I want a uninsulated pair.
Joe


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacross boots are not what they were 20-30 years ago. I have bought new ones every 2-3 years for as long as I can remember. A friend gave me a pair of Muck slip on shoes and I wear them every day for the last 6 months. They are very comfortable and I will definately look at the Muck boot next time. PS: Both of my feet are very prong to hurting when wearing boots and Muck has helped but not eliminated that problem.


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been wearing my Cabelas boots for 3 years now and can't find a thing to complain about so far. I'm trying to just so I can get a pair of Mucks to replace them with but so far no luck.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I have muck camp shoes and some chore boots and love them, it's just the high boots that don't work.. My LaCrosses just started leaking due to dry cracks..... What about them xtra tuffs,, if it works in alaska.......I'll have to look if cabelas has the gussets... Jim


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

2labs said:


> Looking for what people have found to be a good pair of rubber boots. Do not need them insulated but need them to be comfortable for all day wear and walking. Sandles or low cut rubber shoes are not an option.
> 
> Thank you,
> Dave


I'm another Muck Boot fan...Bought a pair before heading up to AK a few years back. Since then they have become a regular piece of my daily attire! So comfortable and durable! You cant go wrong with a pair!


----------



## High Sierra (Aug 2, 2010)

cmullin said:


> Love the Lacross but maybe I should give the Mucks a try


You WONT be sorry if you do!


----------



## jasonmoore (Nov 28, 2009)

Muck Boots for sure.


----------

